# Ford 850 3 point hitch



## charlesstirling (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an 850 ford. The issue is that the 3 point hitch will not raise unless the position lever is fully raised. You can stop at any height and it will stay by lowering the position lever slightly. If you lower the position lever a little further the hitch will go all the way down. The DC is in the position setting.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum,

It sure sounds like it is in the draft control position. But if not, then you probably have a worn cam follower pin, and control linkage that may be worn/bent and in need of adjustment. 

You have to pull the lift cover which is quite heavy. Best to use an engine hoist or an overhead hoist to lift it.

Before you start, you should get a shop or service manual for your tractor and study what you have to do. Many guys use an I&T shop manual ($30-$35). 

Good luck


----------



## momule (Jun 27, 2014)

*3 point hitch*

Just did my 3 point lift cover, get an overhaul kit...Cheap..order a cam pin also,replace your piston rings and cam pin. If you don't have one get a IT manual.
You Tube has some videos on Ford hydraulics which were helpful for me. Cover is very heavy, took it off by myself, had a helper when I re-installed. Clean up everything...replace anything else you think might need it. Cam pin is easy if you use a torch to heat the arm and correct size punch, freeze new pin and heat arm up, it will go in pretty east with punch. Make sure you take arm off of lid assembly before beating it up! I set arm up on vise. I have found Walt from Walt's Tractor to be a great asset on advice and parts needed. Good luck David


----------



## charlesstirling (Jul 21, 2014)

*Thanks*

I am a school teacher and never got back to the forum since school started. Thanks for the replies. I will pull the cover next spring as soon as school is out.


----------

